# s&w rebate question



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

i recently purchased a compact .40 M&P

the rebate gives you the choice of either 30.00 or two additional magazines, I am leaning towards the magazines (two at my local shop are around 80.00) but i am wondering if these magazines have the pinkie extension, or if they are the flat bottom version. If anyone could enlighten me I would appreciate it. thanks.

*edit* I just called and found out they are the pinkie grip, or if they are not in stock the flat bottom. sorry about that.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

So what are you going to get? 

I'd take the mags.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

yea, mags for sure. hoping I get the pinkie grip ones though.


----------



## Nozoki (Feb 1, 2008)

Glad I got my Sigma when they offered $50 AND 2 mags. Just got my mags last Saturday. Took about 11 weeks to get them.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nozoki said:


> Glad I got my Sigma when they offered $50 AND 2 mags. Just got my mags last Saturday. Took about 11 weeks to get them.


Sure does get nerve wracking waiting for them don't it. I am waiting on some too.:anim_lol:



rvl8 said:


> yea, mags for sure. hoping I get the pinkie grip ones though.


You can change out the flat ones. They make them that will fit. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

Baldy said:


> Sure does get nerve wracking waiting for them don't it. I am waiting on some too.:anim_lol:
> 
> You can change out the flat ones. They make them that will fit. Good luck.:smt033


thats what they told me on the phone, but then id have to wait a bunch more weeks


----------



## No786 (Mar 25, 2008)

I would go with the mag's.

Should have a choice of what type mag. you want.
Or at least I did.

To bad you missed out on the prior rebate:
$50 and two mag's!!
:smt076


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

i know 50 would have been great. I am going to get the mags, then if they're the pinkie ones i will probably try to sell the flat bottom one or trade it or something. or just keep it.


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I bought my M&P .40 and Sigma VE40 with the $50 rebates and the two free mags.
I recently bought an M&P 15 rifle and got a $100 rebate, no mags. Still waiting for the check but the others arrived in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## RPHM&P40 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm still waiting for my $50 rebate and 2 magazines! 

I sent the rebate form in about the end of March.


----------

